# My little hunt



## justallan (Oct 24, 2017)

A little fun on my day off. This is the first wild game animal I have shot in my life. I got this cow elk with a CVA Wolf muzzleloader riffle at 150 yards with one shot. I guess it's a medium sized animal for around here, but am certainly one happy camper.
My buddy that generally gets me one was hell bent on making sure that I succeeded and was with me to help out, that or to tease me on my errors......He didn't get much chance on the teasing part. I thought I had shot a little high, but this cow only made it about 50 foot and was done. Looking her over, we both agreed the shot was nearly perfect.
The knives shown were both made by my younger brother and are both great. I'll say this for sure, one had better respect the edge on these things or you will be missing parts. Generally while skinning an elk when I have helped out friends, I have had to touch up the edge on a knife, not on these knives I didn't. They stay sharp!

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Congrats Allan, good eats right there. I see a lot of smoked sausage and jerky with a lot of good steaks in your future! 


Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## justallan (Oct 24, 2017)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Congrats Allan, good eats right there. I see a lot of smoked sausage and jerky with a lot of good steaks in your future!
> 
> 
> Rodney



Thank you.
Reo had already got me a bull elk that I had processed and is already in the freezer, so this one will be snack sticks, steaks and burger.
With hamburger at about $4 a pound at the store, this will let me help out a couple friends in a huge way.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 4


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 24, 2017)

Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 24, 2017)

Awesome job Allen! Glad to see you have joined the ranks of successful hunters. Nice animal and tasty too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 24, 2017)

Congrats! Plenty there to fill your freezers and share! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 24, 2017)

Congrats

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice shot! Good to help others in need.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice cow Allan, congrats! Good of you to help people out that way. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 24, 2017)

Looks yummy....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ray D (Oct 24, 2017)

Congrats on a fine cow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 24, 2017)

congrats! that's going to be some fine eating!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Oct 24, 2017)

Awesome! Good job man. I wish we could put scopes on our muzzleloaders out here in Washington.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 24, 2017)

Great shooting with that smoke pole. An elk is on my bucket list if I can find an affordable hunt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Oct 24, 2017)

I think I'm hooked now, LOL.
Now I want to use my crossbow and get a deer. We'll see how that plays out.....


----------



## David Van Asperen (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice hunt Allen, ok I am envious of you again
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 24, 2017)

Nice job Allan. Thats plenty of meat in the freezer for winter. Awesome that your taking care of a friend. You sire are a gentleman.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 25, 2017)

Awesome! Good to see ya having some fun out there!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

